# Should i buy a 2006 X trail in 2020?



## Jim Slice (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello all I am considering buying a 2006 xtrail SE with 182 000 KM bearings, breaks and spark plugs have all been replaced and it comes with all service records. Its seems to be in good conditions but am still hesitant of buying a 2006 in 2020 but for my budget 3000$ canadian it seems to be a good deal. Any tips or suggestions for the users on this forum? Thanks.


----------



## DID (Aug 20, 2019)

Best car I've ever owned, least costly I've ever had (been driving for 45 years. I didn't take care of my rust (totally my fault), otherwise, I'd pay what ever it takes to recondition this car and keep it for life! Well worth $3000


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I bought this car brand new(40km on the clock) . I call it rust bucket, but never had any major issues with it. Other then the usual frozen doors,exhaust system falling apart, 3 bearings changed, fuel gauge not working.... 

I would buy a 14 year old xtrail, specially a 5 speed manual.

Inspect it the best you can or have it inspected. 
It had 3 recalls, check if they were done. 

Go for it. 

Any other question? The answer is on the search bar in this forum.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

For whats it worth, if you buy a new Nissan Frontier, it has not really changed in 15 years. Swap out the stereo for an infotainment unit, throw on a backup camera with surround view, and you will pretty much have made the X-Trail into a modern Nissan. Mind you in some ways it, it was ahead of its time and mechanically it was the last Nissan built on an all Japanese platform, assembled there and used quality Japanese suppliers for parts.
That said they have not all been maintained equally, parts can be expensive if you don't research substitutes, and they are getting older. Still for those year vehicles, I think the X is the pick of the crop, in ways superior to the same year Rav4, CRV or Forester, and yet because it was less known here, they sell at a discount in the used market.
Have it inspected on a lift, and have the mechanic pay close attention to the subframes and to the rear wheel wells for rust. It probably will need or require some suspension parts such as struts or suspension arms, but there is a real chance for you to score a good one for the dollars you are thinking of spending.
Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I am coming up on 3 years of ownership on my '06 SE manual. I paid $1900 with 190K. It passed Quebec safety check and needed only a wheel bearing. I have since replaced 2 more wheel bearings, catalytic converter, sway bar end links, a rear ABS sensor and rear struts. A bad ABS sensor causes the AWD to stop working.
I never thought I would own a Nissan but I love this thing. The only thing I hate is the constantly freezing door handle mechanisms. Every time it gets warm and then the temperature plunges, at least 3 out of the 4 door handles freeze. They will open but then you have to lock them in order to stay shut. You can only reopen them when you've driven far enough to thoroughly warm up the interior of the car. Oh, that's the other thing that bugs me. They take a really long time to warm up and if you are at idle for a while the heater stops putting out heat until you rev the engine up a little.
The front fenders are plastic and the common rust area is the rear fender arches.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I loved mine for many years and am still a bit sad to have sold it. However, the new owner loves it and has nicknamed it ''little buggy''. BTY I am rather happy the guy has had it for over a month now with zero problems. Also for what its worth the Forester is not much faster warming up, and at least the X came with a block heater that you can use to speed the heat up on cold nights. Thank goodness for seat heaters.
I mentioned the front and rear subframes because of the last couple of X-trails I saw at Kenny U Pull had rust issues on theirs. As for the wheel wells, I am not talking about the exterior of them that rusts but the inside of the strut tower. In both cases its nowhere near the issue that affects similar gen Ford Escapes, but it is something to check.


----------

